# Staggered 19" BBS LM reps. Where to buy?



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking to get my 19" staggered BBS LM reps soon so can anyone let me know the best place to buy these as I'm struggling to find any with the correct pcd :? Any advice would be appreciated. Pic below is what I'm after 8)


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

This them?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19-BBS-LM-STY ... 1304015033

They look rather awesome. These might be on my shopping list for 2014. 

Edit, just realised these won't fit, or is it just spacers needed?

Set of 2 piece ones used but £850, don't know if that's good or not :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rial-Daytona- ... 2c7869c7f2


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers Brian. What is the stud diameter for the MK 1 TT?

Paul


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

5*100

Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

kazinak said:


> 5*100
> 
> Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


Lol just sent you a pm. Kaz where can I get these alloys?

So will these alloys fit?

Paul


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

They will fit as it says 5x100 and ET35, although it says staggered, they're listing all 4 as 8.5 ??
You may need to send them a message and ask about widths :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

markypoo said:


> They will fit as it says 5x100 and ET35, although it says staggered, they're listing all 4 as 8.5 ??
> You may need to send them a message and ask about widths :wink:


Cheers Mark.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sent message to the above link and they replied saying they are not staggered 

Still can't find any so if anyone can help in my search for 19' staggered bbs lm replica alloys I would be grateful.

Paul


----------



## .rich. (Apr 18, 2013)

Might want to double check brake caliper clearance on LMs. I have known for the ET to be fine but the spokes are so close to the caliper it requires spacers.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Paulj100 said:


> Sent message to the above link and they replied saying they are not staggered
> 
> Still can't find any so if anyone can help in my search for 19' staggered bbs lm replica alloys I would be grateful.
> 
> Paul


Bmautosport do staggered LM reps, have a good reputation as well it seems.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Ian_W said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Sent message to the above link and they replied saying they are not staggered
> ...


+1 for BMAutosport. I had a very good experience there and nothing was too much trouble 8) Would definitely use them again


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Not a lot of space behind an Lm, as we all know... :? Mine are et 35 and 8.5j..Should be fine in the front arch Paul with standard brake calipers. Tried this on Bluey a few weeks ago.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies. Damian thank you for the pic the lm's look perfect on the TT IMO. 
In no rush to get these so will keep looking for the right set but I do have my heart set on 19" staggered lm's for mine now. 
Plus I want to see how they sit on my current suspension setup before going down the coilover route.

Paul


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

This is samtl's on staggered 19" reps, he has subtle 25mm H&R springs and does have spacers front and back. He has since put a bigger spacers on the front but 8j et35 will always need around 15mm spacing to bring it flush-ish


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not sure they look as good on a silver TT :? Maybe black centres with polished lip would suit better a silver TT. 
Just checked out the BM Auto Sport website mentioned earlier and they do the 19 staggered lm's which look great plus only a 2 hour drive from mine.

Paul


----------



## chris booker (Jul 10, 2012)

just to give you some sort of idea what they look like with spacers and the colour. mine are 8.5 upfront with a 20mm spacer and 9.5 out back with an 11 mm spacer, i did have to file the face down a fraction to get them to clear the caliper, if i was being fussy i would go a couple more mm wider for a fraction of poke. the colour turns out is a ferrari colour and personally i think they look miles better than silver, it just looks a bit more classier and makes the wheels realy stand out, thats my opion. hope that helps you out with what you had in mind.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

chris booker said:


> just to give you some sort of idea what they look like with spacers and the colour. mine are 8.5 upfront with a 20mm spacer and 9.5 out back with an 11 mm spacer, i did have to file the face down a fraction to get them to clear the caliper, if i was being fussy i would go a couple more mm wider for a fraction of poke. the colour turns out is a ferrari colour and personally i think they look miles better than silver, it just looks a bit more classier and makes the wheels realy stand out, thats my opion. hope that helps you out with what you had in mind.


Really nice Chris.. 8) I think those colour centre's look brilliant on your car, but wouldn't work with Paul's blue paint.. :wink:

Damien.

Honestly filing had crossed my mind..


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW!  They look stunning Chris 8) Awesome looking TT and perfect stance [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
I think the black centres match perfect with the silver/grey TT's but for me it has to be silver with the Denim blue

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Another one for you Paul..


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Fucking love that light blue TT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Want it


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Another one for you Paul..


 [smiley=dude.gif] Damian can you pleeeease stop posting pics! Lol I promised myself I would not buy these alloys till March as I've still got mods I bought just before Xmas and yet to fit but your not making it easy [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

You will need to run spacers with them to clear the calipers, I've got 15mm front And back, does poke at the back a bit but not too much.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Couple more of Charlie's old car at Ace cafe 8) 8) 
















Plus another TT porn shot :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning pics mark 8). These alloys suit the TT perfect IMO

Paul


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> Stunning pics mark 8). These alloys suit the TT perfect IMO
> 
> Paul


I agree, LM's and CH's, who cares if they've been done to death, there's only a few that have got them spot on :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Stunning pics mark 8). These alloys suit the TT perfect IMO
> 
> Paul


Agree Paul ,because of the pronounced arches the dish Lm really works well. I have a set of 19 inch Lm's i got from the usa a while back, they are scary lightweight for reps..Had them on my urs6. I sold my original 18x8.5 BBS lms because they didn't like uk winter weather..  They always corroded at the dish nuts. 
Anyhow might one day give them a go, see if they fit with my new porky calipers? 

Know what you mean with mods lol..Want to get my car ready for UD's but my ideas are over my budget.. :wink: Then WMI for RR..gona have to sell my worldly goods..or myself on street corners.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## chris booker (Jul 10, 2012)

markypoo said:


> Couple more of Charlie's old car at Ace cafe 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys, im loving the colours on these, and that burgundy one [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning pics mark 8). These alloys suit the TT perfect IMO
> ...


Lol Damian you could start your UD's funds rolling by selling me your LM's  I'm pretty shore they would not fit once you have your porky brakes fitted, the spacers you would need to clear the callipers would give them to much poke outside the arch :?

Paul


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

PAul,

Try these guys where i got my set from..
http://caraudiosecurity.com/


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

bluslc said:


> PAul,
> 
> Try these guys where i got my set from..
> http://caraudiosecurity.com/


Good find  and they are staggered. what's the quality like plus do they have the polished lip?

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulj100 said:
> ...


I hear you Paul, and i will have a think about it bud. They really are different to any rep i have seen before as they have the same dish design to the originals. No double step lip, and a larger dish width. And the weight of them as well? Don't understand how they can be so lightweight for a rep? They are 5x112 but would fit with hub adapters no problem. You might be right about them fitting once i get my Porsche calipers on.. :? I really think they would look stunning on the qs..  Always wanted to try the deep dish look on my car..

These were them on my urs6.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice Damian. Lm's look awesome 8)

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Who's gorgeous TT is this? 8) any one on this forum? Loving the alloys on this anyone know what they are?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Who's gorgeous TT is this? 8) any one on this forum? Loving the alloys on this anyone know what they are?


OZ's Paul same as Mark has on his baby. 

Damien.

http://www.ozracing.co.uk/car_wheels_va ... 61093.aspx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers Damian just weighing up my options and making sure I choose the right alloys, spent the last 4 hours flicking through images of TT's with aftermarket alloys and it's still the LM's that do it for me.

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Cheers Damian just weighing up my options and making sure I choose the right alloys, spent the last 4 hours flicking through images of TT's with aftermarket alloys and it's still the LM's that do it for me.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Paul


 :lol: 4 hours Paul...I am the same bud..You wont regret the 19 inch staggered Lm look just class. Make sure you keep the dishes clean though. And keep an eye on the lacquer. The upside is they are easy to clean. :wink:

Have you seen Sukh's baby when she was on LM's...









TTmk2 alloys...on mk1


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

No more wheel search now it's defiantly the LM's. for sure with the LM's once fitted I will need to get the stance right to get the look I'm after. Don't wana go ultra low, for me if I can get this look I will be very happy  
Pic below ( sorry Neil keep dragging pics of your old motor ) 
[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

LMs are the nuts ... here's mine


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great shot Marty..Whats your wheel setup? 8.5 front 9.5 rear et35..And spacer? :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great shot Marty..Whats your wheel setup? 8.5 front 9.5 rear et35..And spacer? :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Yup, 9.5 rear, 8.5 front, 15mm spacer at the rear and 12mm at the front. Those were the minimum spacers I needed to clear the calipers at the rear and the Bilstein coillies on the front, although I'm still toying with a 15 up front too.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Marty said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot Marty..Whats your wheel setup? 8.5 front 9.5 rear et35..And spacer? :wink:
> ...


Thanks Marty..If you fit 15 on the front let me know how you get on..I have a set of et35 5x112 8.5j, so would need adapters, and the minimum on the front would be 15mm..I trial fitted the front wheel the other day, but without tyres and thought all looked ok. 

Damien.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Would you lot stop posting all these pictures ! Told myself when I bought the car I was sticking with the standard ones and just getting them refurbed.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

kevbeans said:


> Would you lot stop posting all these pictures ! Told myself when I bought the car I was sticking with the standard ones and just getting them refurbed.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


Don't know what you mean Kev.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Always liked the look of LM's, had some works VS on my M3 but they put me off 2 / 3 piece wheels after a bad refurb which meant they all had air leaks plus the polished rims weren't great at dealing with bad weather.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Marty your not helping with the different colour centres :roll: awesome looking motor by the way.

Paul


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> No more wheel search now it's defiantly the LM's. for sure with the LM's once fitted I will need to get the stance right to get the look I'm after. Don't wana go ultra low, for me if I can get this look I will be very happy
> Pic below ( sorry Neil keep dragging pics of your old motor )
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


That looks ace, it's got me thinking (mines glacier blue)


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks Marty..If you fit 15 on the front let me know how you get on..I have a set of et35 5x112 8.5j, so would need adapters, and the minimum on the front would be 15mm..I trial fitted the front wheel the other day, but without tyres and thought all looked ok.
> 
> Damien.


I'm pretty sure it should be just fine : mk1fan has the exact same wheels as me and he has 15 all round.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> Marty your not helping with the different colour centres :roll: awesome looking motor by the way.
> 
> Paul


Cheers 

I think your colour car would look best without coloured centres, to be honest. Also, the black centre makes the wheel look smaller, so something to consider.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Marty said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Marty..If you fit 15 on the front let me know how you get on..I have a set of et35 5x112 8.5j, so would need adapters, and the minimum on the front would be 15mm..I trial fitted the front wheel the other day, but without tyres and thought all looked ok.
> ...


Thanks Marty

Just pray they clear my new porky calipers.. 

Damien.


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

I have a set of genuine QS wheels with continental tyres for sale if you are interested fronts are 225s rears are 235s


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I need a set of LM's with gold centres in my life 8)


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Marty said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Marty..If you fit 15 on the front let me know how you get on..I have a set of et35 5x112 8.5j, so would need adapters, and the minimum on the front would be 15mm..I trial fitted the front wheel the other day, but without tyres and thought all looked ok.
> ...


Yeah all fine with mine, if your looking to go really low then you will struggle as they do sit about flush on the front and the rears do poke a small bit as you can see in Marty's avatar, I will be taking them to a friend who has a metal shop to lathe them down a bit to a custom size so that I can get them just right for lowering further


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yum Yum... 

Damien.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

My staggered 19" LM's will be up for sale soon. Just need to drop them off for refurbishment first. I ran them with 13mm/10mm spacers.
This is what they looked like on the car:


----------

